# Fischwilderei



## Anix (8. Juli 2008)

Guten Tag liebe Anglerfreunde,
Ich Nicolai war gestern Nacht mit 3 meiner Freunden Nachtnageln. Mir war es nicht möglich eine Tageskarte für den Dattel-Wesel-Kanal zu erwerben was ich sonst immer mache schließlich kontrollierte mich die Wapo (Wasserschutzpolizei) und stellte fest das keine Tageskarte vorhanden war daraufhin nahmen Sie meine Angesachen mit schrieben sich meine Daten auf und luden mich zu einem Gespräch ein. 
Ich habe ziemlich große Angst was meine Angesachen und meine Strafe angeht.
Hatte jmd von Euch auch schonmal so ein Problem kann mir jmd sagen was ich für eine Strafe zu erwarten habe weil der Angelschein den ich besitze noch gültig bis 2009 ist und nur die Tageskarte fehlte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Nicolai =)


----------



## zesch (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

400 € mindestens, weil vorsätzlich sind die Angelsachen für immer futsch.....

Gruß

zesch

(Vereinsausschluß......)


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

Nun ja Nicolai, was die Strafe angeht kann Ich Dir nichts zu sagen. Aber eins muß Ich mal los werden. 
|krach:
Wie kann man sich den ruhigen Gewissens "ohne Tageskarte" an ein Gewässer setzten und den Fischen nachstellen???

Die Strafe (wie hart diese auch immer ausfällt) hast Du Dir verdient ! ! ! 

Gruß Mike


----------



## Zanderlui (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

muss man nix zu sagen#q#q


----------



## Fischpaule (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

Moin Anix
Erst einmal ein herzliches |welcome:im AB
Obwohl ich natürlich deine Aktion auch nicht besonders toll finde, so muss man aber sagen, das dies eine Ordnungswidrigkeit darstellt und somit nicht so besonders hohe Strafen zu erwarten sind - auf jeden Fall solltest du bei dem Gespräch ehrliche Reuhe zeigen, dich entschuldigen und klar stellen, dass dies nie wieder passieren wird - dann besteht durchaus die Möglichkeit, dass du mit einem blauen Auge davonkommst und deinen Angelschein behälst...

#h


----------



## Zanderlui (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

den darf er denke ich mal auch so behalten beim ersten mal werden sie ihn wohl nicht gleich den kopf abreißen denn heute wirst du ja für solch eine sache härter bestraft als wenn du ein umbringst

(was sagt mein onkel immer wenn sie dich kriegen sage du hast eine schwere kindheit gehabt dann lassen sie dich auch ohne strafe gehen weil du nix dafür kannst!)


----------



## Franky D (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

wie scxhon gesagt eigentlich wusstest du ja bescheid also könnte man dir sogar vorsatz unterstellen wie es mit den strafen aussieht kann ich dir nicht genau sagen wir aufkjedenfall eine geldstrafe geben und deine angelsachen werden wahrscheinlich auch für immer weg sein


----------



## Nordlicht (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Nun ja Nicolai, was die Strafe angeht kann Ich Dir nichts zu sagen. Aber eins muß Ich mal los werden.
> |krach:Wie kann man sich den ruhigen Gewissens "ohne Tageskarte" an ein Gewässer setzten und den Fischen nachstellen???
> Die Strafe (wie hart diese auch immer ausfällt) hast Du Dir verdient ! ! !
> Gruß Mike



Wie wäre es neuen Boardis erstmal freundlich HALLO zu sagen bevor man sie gleich von der Seite anmotzt |kopfkrat

@ Anix
Herzlich Willkommen im Board und viel Spass hier.

Tja, ich hoffe du kommst glimpflich davon und bist in Zukunft schlauer.
Da du ja einen Fischereischein besitzt müsstest du dir aber doch drüber im klaren gewesen sein auf was du dich da einlässt oder...#c

@ all
bevor er hier in der Luft zerissen wird denkt dran das die Frage war was er an Strafe zu erwarten hat und nicht was er für ein "schlechter Mensch" ist.


----------



## Fischpaule (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ all
> bevor er hier in der Luft zerissen wird denkt dran das die Frage war was er an Strafe zu erwarten hat und nicht was er für ein "schlechter Mensch" ist.



Zusätzlich kommt noch, das es im Junganglerbereich ist....


----------



## Blanck (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

Ein Kumpel wurde vor 2 Jahren bei Uns am Kanal beim Nachtangeln(verboten)erwischt.400 euro und die Angelsachen ein halbes Jahr weg.


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

WASchuPo anrufen und schildern warum keine Tageskarte da war, im besten Fall eine Verwarnung und etwa 50 € im schlimmsten... 5k


----------



## ernie1973 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

....hm - am besten lernst Du aus Deinem Fehler - zeigst Reue und betest mal!

Alles Gute, aber Mist hast Du da schon gemacht!

Drücke Dir trotzdem die Daumen, dass die "Strafe" milde ausfällt und hoffe, Du hältst Dich künftig an die Regeln!

...vom Ding her war es nix anderes als Schwarzangeln!

Ernie


----------



## Fischer1991 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

Da habt ihr eig. alle recht... nun gut, ich kann das irrgenwie nicht verstehen einfach so hin setzen und hoffen... wenns das erste mal gut geht, glück gehabt. Das zweit mal auch, auch 10 mal aber irrgend wann, erwischts jeden. Mich habens noch nie kontrolliert, und jedes mal war ned karte bei mir -.-. Nunja, jeder der fischen geht, hat einen Angelschein, wenn er einen angelschein hat, weiß er auch was für pflichten er zu erfüllen hat wenn er ans wasser will. Von dem hergesehen wusstest du bescheid, hast dich aber nicht an die regeln gehalten. GAME over... aber normal wirds nichts so schlimm beim ersten mal...


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Wie wäre es neuen Boardis erstmal freundlich HALLO zu sagen bevor man sie gleich von der Seite anmotzt |kopfkrat


 

Also erstmal habe Ich den TE nicht von der Seite angemotzt, sondern nur mal meine Meinung verkündet. Ohne zu Wörtern zu greifen die in diese Richtung gehen würden. 

Und es ist niemand dazu verpflichtet sich hier Vorzustellen, in diesem Sinne ist auch niemand im Board dazu verpflichtet jedem Neumitglied die Hand zu schütteln...

Und das er einen (in meinen Augen vorsetztlich) *ÜBLEN* Fehler begangen hat, kann er nicht von der Hand weisen. 

Jeder muß für seine taten gerade stehen, auch ein Jungangler, denn aus Fehlern lernt man...Ich hoffe er auch

Gruß Mike


----------



## basarprinz (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

Ganz ehrlich,is meine Meinung.
Ich hoffe sie hauen richtig rein bei dir. 

|laola:

In meinen Augen ist das fahrlässig gewesen und sag mir nicht ,du hättest nach gelöst. Das hättest du eh nicht.


----------



## Franky D (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*



basarprinz schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich,is meine Meinung.
> Ich hoffe sie hauen richtig rein bei dir.
> 
> |laola:
> ...


 

naja so krass würd ich es jetzt auch nicht sagen es war nicht fahrlässig wenn dan war es mit vorsatz weil er wusste das er ne karte brauch


----------



## basarprinz (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*



Franky D schrieb:


> naja so krass würd ich es jetzt auch nicht sagen es war nicht fahrlässig wenn dan war es mit vorsatz weil er wusste das er ne karte brauch


 

Ok geb ich dir recht.
Teuer soll es werden damit er daraus lernt. Bunker soll es geben, lernt er nicht daraus


----------



## tomry1 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

Ihr seit echt die letzten Spießer ...
Wenn hier ein Jungangler mit gültigem Angelschein in einem öffentlichen Kanal angelt und einmal die blöde Karte vergisst dann ist das ja wohl überhaubt nicht schlimm!
Kann mal vorkommen!
Ich meine es ist ja kein See indem eingesetzt wird etc..
Die einzigen die daran verdienen , ist der Staat bzw. die Stadt oder der Verein.

Zur Strafe :

Du bekommst max. eine kleine Geldbuße oder eine Schriftliche Verwarnung.


@ All 
Ich will nicht wissen was ihr in den jungen Jahren alles schlimmes gemacht habt.
Keiner (!) hier hat eine 100% weiße Weste, fast euch mal an den eigenen Kopf.
(Fängt beim fachgerechtem töten an, hört beim entsorgen der Innereien auf)


----------



## JerkerHH (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

Hallo Zusammen, 

also ich finde Ihr übertreibt... 

Herzlich Wilkommen im Board.....

Ich finde die Aktion auch nicht gut, aber er ist Jung und bereut wohl sein vergehen.... würde er hier sonst schreiben? 

Naja.... 

1.) Scheiß Aktion is klar.... 
2.) 300 - 500 € kommt auf das Bundesland drauf an. 
3.) Sozialstrafe ist auch möglich... 
5.) Deinen Angelschein wirst Du auf jeden Fall behalten, 
kannst aber eine Zeitsperre bekommen. 
( Es sei denn das war nicht das erste mal.) 
6.) Dein Equipment können sie Dir nicht so einfach entwenden. (Dein Eigentum) 
7.) Ich hoffe Du bereust die Aktion.... 

MfG 
JerkerHH


----------



## Muschel-Michel (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

Keine Tageskarte#d denke auch 400 euronen#6sag mal Bescheid wie es gelaufen ist.. ..sind bestimmt alle gespannt :q


gruss|wavey:


----------



## basarprinz (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

#6#6#6#6#6#6

oh ja ich auch:vik:


----------



## Feiner Herr (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*



Anix schrieb:


> Guten Tag liebe Anglerfreunde,
> Ich Nicolai war gestern Nacht mit 3 meiner Freunden Nachtnageln.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen Nicolai =)


 
Warum nehmen sie ihm die Angelsachen weg? NAGELN ist doch höchstens Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses. Allerdings habe ich NachtNAGELN mit !drei! freunden auch noch nicht gemacht.

Spass beiseite, hoffe es geht glimpflich ab.

Christian


----------



## Blink* (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*



Anix schrieb:


> Guten Tag liebe Anglerfreunde,
> Ich Nicolai war gestern Nacht mit 3 meiner Freunden Nachtnageln. ....



Also wenn ihr wirklich nur NachtNageln wart, dann habt ihr ja nichts zu befürchten #6


----------



## celebration (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*



Anix schrieb:


> Guten Tag liebe Anglerfreunde,
> Ich Nicolai war gestern Nacht mit 3 meiner Freunden Nachtnageln. Mir war es nicht möglich eine Tageskarte für den Dattel-Wesel-Kanal zu erwerben was ich sonst immer mache schließlich kontrollierte mich die Wapo (Wasserschutzpolizei) und stellte fest das keine Tageskarte vorhanden war daraufhin nahmen Sie meine Angesachen mit schrieben sich meine Daten auf und luden mich zu einem Gespräch ein.
> Ich habe ziemlich große Angst was meine Angesachen und meine Strafe angeht.
> Hatte jmd von Euch auch schonmal so ein Problem kann mir jmd sagen was ich für eine Strafe zu erwarten habe weil der Angelschein den ich besitze noch gültig bis 2009 ist und nur die Tageskarte fehlte.
> ...


 
Geht ihr extra Nachts zum WDK um zu nageln?
Falls ihr doch angeln wart D), ein Bekannter hat vor circa 25 Jahren als Jungangler Mal schwarzgeangelt, er jedenfalls bekam seine Sachen wieder und bekam keine Geldstrafe.
Ist aber wie gesagr schon lange her, ich hoffe du hast daraus für die Zukunft gelernt.


----------



## Rotzbarsch (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

So doof kann man doch nicht sein!Wenn man keinen Tagesschein bekommt hat man Pech gehabt und ist halt nur Zuschauer.Oder machst du sowas öfters?


----------



## Stachelgetier (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

Deine Eltern sollen mal der WaschPo anrufen und mit denen reden. Das bewirkt manchmal Wunder|engel:

Sollte dir allerdings eine Lehre sein, egal wie es ausgeht:g


----------



## YakuzaInk (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

woher wollt ihr wissen das es ein jungangler ist und wenn er schon gute 25 is oder so finden die cops das mit sicherheit lustig wenn die eltern anrufen... #6


----------



## olafjans (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

Wenn Du noch alte Tageskarten hast, nimm die mit zum Gespräch, damit die Wabu (acab) auch sieht, dass Du sonst immer korrekt geNAGELT hast. Und denk Dir einen triftigen Grund aus, warum Du diesmal keine hattest. Du musstest auf Deine kleine Schwester aufpassen und hast es dann zeitlich nichtmehr geschafft oder so. 
(alles vorausgesetzt, die wissen schon, dass es vorsätzlich war, obwohl ich sowieso nicht glaube, dass da ein sooo grosser Unterschied gemacht wird)

Die Angelsachen musst Du wiederkriegen, wenn Du kein Wiederholungstäter bist.


----------



## celler (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

haltet den ball hier mal flach,meint ihr wirklich er wird hier nochmal posten???sollte er es nämlich doch tun wird er hier bestimmt geköpft,nach den posts die ihr hier geschrieben habt.......
er wollte lediglich wissen was ihn erwartet und nicht das er selber schuld ist oder das er doof ist und und und.....
also ich würde sagen nur noch sinnvolles posten,den rest könnt ihr euch sparen,das er dumm ist habt ihr ihm ja schon 20 mal gesagt......

BTT


----------



## Oberst (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

Hallo erstmal,

zum Thema:

Angelsachen einkassiert: 

absolut legitime Maßnahme da die Angelausrüstung (zumindest die Ruten) Tatmittel waren (so nennt sich das).
Wenn du Minderjährig bist, können deine Eltern die Angelgeräte im Normalfall wohl wieder bei der Polizei abholen (muß aber nicht sein und hat auch nichts mit ersttäter o.ä. zu tun).

Zum Delikt selber:

Es handelt sich um den Straftatbestand der Fischwilderei (§293 StGB)

Zitat aus Wikipedia:

*Fischwilderei* ist nach § 293 des deutschen Strafgesetzbuches die Verletzung eines fremden Fischereirechts oder Fischereiausübungsrecht dadurch, dass jemand unberechtigt fischt... . 
Sie wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.

Die Fischwilderei trifft nur auf Fische in Gewässern zu, die herrenlos sind. Bei Privatgewässern und Teichen handelt es sich bei dem unerlaubten Fang von Fischen nicht um Fischwilderei, sondern um Diebstahl nach § 242 StGB. Die Tathandlung ist nicht allein gegen Fische gerichtet. Fische im Sinne des Fischereirechts sind auch Neunaugen, Krebse und Muscheln. Wer unter der Fischwilderei gefangene Fische ankauft und weiterveräußert, macht sich der Hehlerei nach § 259 StGB strafbar.
Für die Tatbestandsverwirklichung der Fischwilderei ist auch die Überschreitung von Fangquoten ausreichend, soweit diese gesetzlich geregelt sind.
Ein Strafantrag ist gemäß § 294 StGB erforderlich. Ferner können Angeln und andere Fischereigeräte nach § 295 StGB eingezogen werden.

Die Polizei setzt auch nicht die Strafe fest, sondern ein Richter.
Die Polizei hat bei Straftaten kein Ermessen, diese zu verfolgen oder nicht !!

Ein Staatsanwalt kann die Sache einstellen (Ersttäter, minderschwerer Fall...)

Hoffe deine Frage beantwortet zu haben.

@ Olafjans: Wenn du Probleme mit der Polizei haben solltest, ist das dein Problem.
                Alle Polizisten über einen Kamm zu scheren (acab) zeugt von mangelndem 
                Wissen und Missachtung ggü. dem deutschen Rechtstaat. Wir dücken auch
                mal ein Auge zu, wenn wir können, müssen aber immer im gesetzlichen 
                Rahmen bleiben.
                Auch du wirst irgendwann einmal die Hilfe der Polizei brauchen (und sei es 
                nur zum Schutz privater Rechte bei einem Verkehrsunfall).


----------



## theundertaker (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

Ich finde auch, dass ihr den armen Kerl mal nicht so runtermachen müsst...wir sind doch hier nicht im Kindergarten, sondern im AB oder? ;+ Er hat seinen Fehler garantiert eingesehen...denn Angelsachen vorerst wech und dann auch noch die Behörden am Hals ist wahrlich kein Vergnügen...

Ich finde es schon mutig, dass er das überhaupt hier reinschreibt...und er hat genauso wie viele andere im Board eine vernünftige Frage gestellt, die jetzt ja schon beantwortet wurde...#6

Ich denke, wir freuen uns einfach drauf, dass er demnächst seine rechtmäßig erangelten Fänge postet, damit wir was zu gucken haben...#c

Also Jungs, Ball flach halten  :m

Liebe Grüße an alle Boardler
Thomas


----------



## celler (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

dem ist nichts mehr beizufügen
|good:

der rest ist dann
|offtopic
denn seine frage wurde beantwortet...............
glg matze


----------



## frogile (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*



tomry1 schrieb:


> Wenn hier ein Jungangler mit gültigem Angelschein in einem öffentlichen Kanal angelt und einmal die blöde Karte vergisst dann ist das ja wohl überhaubt nicht schlimm!



Ähm... dazu muss ich doch was sagen.

Es soll nicht schlimm sein wenn man keine Tageskarte kauft?

Frage: Wo ist der Unterschied ob ein Jungangler keine Karte kauft oder ein "Ich brauch keine Tageskarten" Russe mit gültigem Angelschein (Den er dank Migrationshintergrund gratis und lebenslang in Deutschland bekommt)?


Bei letzerem wird hier keiner davon reden, dass es nicht schlimm sei.
JA er kann den Schein mal vergessen, aber wenn ich weiss dass ich keinen kaufen kann, dann geh ich doch nicht anglen!!!!! Ich konnte mir gestern auch keine Karte kaufen, da ich meinen Angelschein vergessen hatte, deshalb geh ich heute noch lange nicht an den See zum angeln und sag "ich konnte mir leider keine Karte kaufen"! Das ist doch Schwachsinn.

Und noch n Tipp an den TE:
Wenn du mit Freunden gehst und keine Karte hast, dann setz dich doch einfach ohne angel neben hin, das ist (meiner Meinung nach) auch sehr interessant und du kannst Zeit in der Natur und mit deinen Freunden verbringen.

Letztlich wünsch ich dir noch alles Gute und hoffe, dass die Strafe nicht all zu groß ausfällt.


----------



## theundertaker (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

Man man man...es geht hier doch nicht darum, ob diese Aktion des Kindes schlimm war oder nicht? Klar hat er Mist gebaut und das wurde hier auch schon festgestellt, also sei's drum...

Die Strafe wird Lektion genug sein und nun soll das Kerlchen auch seine Ruhe finden...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Nordlicht (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*



tomry1 schrieb:


> @ All
> Ich will nicht wissen was ihr in den jungen Jahren alles schlimmes gemacht habt.
> Keiner (!) hier hat eine 100% weiße Weste, fast euch mal an den eigenen Kopf.
> (Fängt beim fachgerechtem töten an, hört beim entsorgen der Innereien auf)



#6#6

Ich mache auch keine Fehler mehr...ich habe schon alle gemacht und bin fertig damit 

Lass dich nicht erschrecken und poste mal was sie dir aufgedonnert haben.


----------



## olafjans (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*



Oberst schrieb:


> @ ...Auch du wirst irgendwann einmal die Hilfe der Polizei brauchen (und sei es
> nur zum Schutz privater Rechte bei einem Verkehrsunfall).


 
Das ist ja das schlimme, ohne deinen "Freund und Helfer" würd ich die Sache aber gaaaanz anders regeln. Und man sieht auch in Ländern "ohne" B. dass das prima funktionieren kann, das weiss ich aus Erfahrung. 
Und alle über einen Kamm zu scheren ist ganz leicht: Wer Spass daran hat, anderen das Leben schwer zu machen, ist für mich eben ein B.

Sorry für OT, kommt nie wieder vor


----------



## basarprinz (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> #6#6
> 
> Ich mache auch keine Fehler mehr...ich habe schon alle gemacht und bin fertig damit
> 
> Lass dich nicht erschrecken und poste mal was sie dir aufgedonnert haben.


 

ja mach das mal, wir sind schon mehr als gespannt drauf


----------



## Nordlicht (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

@ Anix

...und ?
Internetverbot |kopfkrat


----------



## flasha (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Anix
> 
> ...und ?
> Internetverbot |kopfkrat



Bei diesen ganzen "geistreichen" Kommentaren würde ich auch nix mehr schreiben.


----------



## Gardenfly (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

.....und was dir natürlich auch passieren kann,ist das kein Verein dich aufnehmen will bzw. nach bekanntwerden wieder ausschließt.


----------



## Anix (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

Hallo liebe Anglerkollegen, also für alle die, die es sich so erhofft haben, dass ich doch so eine harte Strafe bekomme und soviel zahlen soll, die muss ich leider entäuschen.So ist es nicht  |supergri.
Die Wapo hat mir gesagt, dass diese Angelei ohne den Tagesschein wenn es das erste mal vorgekommen ist und andere Tagesscheine von den Tagen davor noch in meinem Rucksack vorhanden waren einer Lapalie gleicht und ich aller allerhöchstens 5 Sozialstunden bekommen werde wenn überhaupt, vielleicht wird auch einfach alles fallen gelassen und ich bekomme nichts ausser meinen Ruten wieder :m.
Ich wollte mich nochmal bedanken an alle die mich in Schutz genommen haben und mir vernünftige und informationsvolle Beträge geschrieben haben. Dankeschön#6 und Petri


----------



## Fischpaule (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

...hätte mich auch gewundert wenn da schlimmeres bei rausgekommen wäre - na dann lass es dir eine Lehre sein und allzeit Petri Heil

|wavey:


----------



## Nordlicht (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

Schwein gehabt |splat2: den gabs noch als zusätzliche "Strafe" |supergri .... wie alt bist du ??


----------



## aalkönig (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

Obwohl die Frage ja scheinbar beantwortet zu sein scheint möchte ich nochmal erschöpfend, nicht dramatisierend oder bagatellisierend darauf antworten.

Der Straftatbestand der Fischwilderei nach § 293 StGB hier definitiv erfüllt. 

Das heißt, dass die Polizei in diesem Fall die Straftat feststellt und die Ruten als tatmittel einzieht.

NIEMAND, schon gar nicht die Polizei, kann sagen, wie und ob es zu einem Verfahren kommt.

Man kann nur sagen, dass oft seitens der Staatsanwaltschaft eingestellt wird. Je nach Wortlaut und Abverfügung in der Strafanzeige wird dann gar nix mehr passieren oder das Ordnungsamt übernimmt und verhängt in jedem Fall ein Bußgeld.

Hier ist es idR 100 Euro, bin aber nicht in NRW.

Auch kann die StA einen Strafbefehl verhängen, die Höhe richtet sich nach Einkommen usw...

Also, jeder hat das als Kind sicher schonmal erlebt und geschwitzt, dennoch sollten wir das Ganze nie auf die leichte Schulter  nehmen...

Also Annix, Du wirst es überleben, passiert das nochmal knallt es aber empfindlich.

#q


----------



## GiantKiller (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*



Anix schrieb:


> Guten Tag liebe Anglerfreunde,
> Ich Nicolai war gestern Nacht mit 3 meiner Freunden Nachtnageln. Mir war es nicht möglich eine Tageskarte für den Dattel-Wesel-Kanal zu erwerben was ich sonst immer mache




Lieber Nicolai,

ganz ehrlich fällt es mir etwas schwer dir zu glauben.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit beim Nachtangeln kontrolliert zu werden liegt bei mindestens 1:100, eher noch viel niedriger.

Bist du sicher, dass du uns hier die Wahrheit sagst?

Ich würde nämlich fast annehmen, dass es nicht das erste mal war.

Dass du einen gültigen Fischereischein hast, macht die Sache eher schlimmer als besser, dann ist es unbestreitbar vorsätzlich.

fünf sozialstunden finde ich etwas zu niedrig für fischwilderei.

Bei Kindern und Jugendlichen sollte man allerdings von Geldstrafen oder Angelsachen einziehen absehen.


----------



## basarprinz (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*



Anix schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Anglerkollegen, also für alle die, die es sich so erhofft haben, dass ich doch so eine harte Strafe bekomme und soviel zahlen soll, die muss ich leider entäuschen.So ist es nicht |supergri.
> Die Wapo hat mir gesagt, dass diese Angelei ohne den Tagesschein wenn es das erste mal vorgekommen ist und andere Tagesscheine von den Tagen davor noch in meinem Rucksack vorhanden waren einer Lapalie gleicht und ich aller allerhöchstens 5 Sozialstunden bekommen werde wenn überhaupt, vielleicht wird auch einfach alles fallen gelassen und ich bekomme nichts ausser meinen Ruten wieder :m.
> Ich wollte mich nochmal bedanken an alle die mich in Schutz genommen haben und mir vernünftige und informationsvolle Beträge geschrieben haben. Dankeschön#6 und Petri


 

Nicolai........mh = Fischsuppe würd ich sagen 

brauchst uns hier nix vor machen. Das erste Mal ohne Karte war es sicher nicht aber es ist nur ne Frage der Zeit, dann kriegen sie auch dich. 
Schade das de nicht in meiner Gegend wohnst. Bei uns geht das mit den Euronen und Entzug der Angelgeräte ganz schnell. Was ich nur begrüße. 

Meld dich mal wieder falls es geklapt hat. Dann haben wir was zu lachen


----------



## olafjans (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

Mensch...lasst den Jungen dochmal angeln! "Wilderei" hört sich immer so an, als würden irgendwelche Wilderer Tiger oder Nashörner, von denen es nur noch 100 tk. gibt, ausrotten.Oder zumindest, als würde jemand Fangleinen mit 100ten von Haken auslegen. 
Ich finde das echt übertrieben und würde das mit Äpfelklauen von einer Apfelbaumplantage vergleichen. Sicher ist das im juristerei Deutschland so bezeichnet, aber dass das hier im Forum auch so vehement vetreten wird ist in meinen Augen echt übertrieben. 
Ich war als Kind auch sicher das ein oder andere Mal Fischwilderer, zumeist aus Unwissenheit und so manch anderer hier bestimmt auch.
Bei Wiederholungstätern ist eine härtere Bestrafung sicherlich sinnvoll, aber Nicolai hat ja geschrieben, dass es das erste mal war, das schliesse ich jedenfalls daraus, dass er sonst immer eine Karte gelöst hat, wie er angab. Wenn er für 10x Angeln 90€ statt 100€ bezahlt hat, sehe ich das nicht als Fischwilderei an, sondern eher als Mengenrabatt . Da könnte man auch ein kleines Bussgeld veranschlagen, wie beim Schwarzfahren z.B. Damit würde ich, auch wenn ich immer bezahlt hätte und die von Ihm verursachten kosten tragen müsste ( z.B. Fischbesatz, durch die von seinem Minderbeitrag evtl. nicht voll gedeckte Fischentnahme), gut leben können, da es sich ja durch ein Bussgeld auch kompensieren würde.


----------



## malibu83 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

hallo leute, war letztens am rhein mit der spinnrute unterwegs. nach ca 25 minuten kam von hinten die wasserschutzpolizei  und hat mir gesagt das ich in ein naturschutzgebiet angel. mir war nicht klar das ich schon im naturschutz drin war. kann mir jemand helfen wie es weiter geht? eine vorladung habe ich schon bekommen.mir war wirklich nicht klar das es naturschutz war.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

Wo genau am Rhein war das denn?

In der Tat sind weite Teile der Rheinufer Naturschutzgebiet und das fischen dort verboten. Rauszukriegen wo man fischen fdarf und wo nicht ist fast unmöglich, da das nicht einheitlich geregelt ist, sondern der Rhein in NRW in die Zuständigkeit zahlreicher Kreise und Städte fällt, die jeweils eigene Bestimmungen haben.

Ganz wichtig wäre zunächst, ob da Schilder stehen. Wenn nicht, befreit Dch das zwar nicht von der Informationspflicht, macht aber einen Verbotsirrtum glaubwürdiger.


----------



## Habakuk (30. September 2011)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

Auf jedem Fall Reue zeigen und keine große Klappe haben . ALso: Lieb sein und echte Reue zeigen und auf gutes hoffen.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. September 2011)

*AW: Fischwilderei*

@Malibu: Geh nochmal hin (aber ohne Rute) und schau nach den Strom-Km.

Dann schaust du mal auf dem Erlaubnisschein für diesen Abschnitt. Da sind alle Sperrzonen mit Strom-Km eingetragen.

Vorerst poste aber so schnell wie möglich wo das war, vllt. kann man dir vorher schon helfen.

Und denke daran das bei der Vorladung eventuell auch Fristen einzuhalten sind!!

Eventuell schadet der Kontakt zu deinem Rechtsanwalt im Vorfeld auch nicht. Denn die WaPo ist auch nicht allwissend und der kann auch schonmal ein Fehler unterlaufen.

Denn Naturschutzgebiet heißt nicht zwangläufig auch Angelverbot...


----------

